# Tuscan Star 1930 - 1942



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed it today, 32'=1"
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Fantastic, congratulations Bob. Tell your wife that it is probably her best sea yet IMHO.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
Just passed the message on - very pleased!(==D)
Bob


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent model Bob - Well done!!
Tuscan Star was a familiar ship to me as i saw her quite often prewar in the 
Royal Docks London..On 25th August 1942 I was sailing as AB in Viking Star.
Sailing independently in South Atlantic we were torpedoed by U 130.
Captain Mills and six crew were lost...I was in a lifeboat and we sailed to the coast of Sierra Leone where we were capsized in heavy surf......Eventually arrived at Freetown and all hands into hospital.
On 10th September 1942 - the troopship Otranto arrived at Freetown and anchored...Some survivors from Viking Star including myself boarded her for our passage to the UK..We were classed as DBS..Distressed British Seaman.
On Otranto we found she had survivors from Tuscan Star on board.
Tuscan Star had been torpedoed and sunk by U 109 at 9pm on 6th September and the following day a lifeboat from her was sighted by Otranto and the occupants were rescued.. The Master,some passengers and crew.
I was in correspondence with her 2nd and 3rd Officers some years later.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Stan. A fine looking ship. At first glance, one could think she was a passenger liner, but she only carried 12 in normal times, although I think they had about 25 when sunk. The accommodation seemed quite good, with the crew 'midships in the lower section. Deck officers and R/Os in the bridge section, engineers and passengers in the boat deck accommodation round the funnel.
Bob


----------



## Krzychu74 (May 27, 2014)

Hello!
Excellent micro model.(Thumb)

Best regards.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

what an outstanding model (top marks for the lifeboats)
well done shipbuilder.
Regards
Gretaston.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
The boats are made from plasticard sheet vacuum-formed in a small home-made vacuum box that is plugged into the vacuum cleaner. The boat keels are fine copper wire. The insides of the boats are printed on the computer and stuck in. No good for large scale models, but OK for miniatures.
The lifeboat grablines are also printed on the computer and stuck on.
Bob


----------

